

Nigerian 'Pastor' Scam? What is the angle here? - jbranchaud
http://pastebin.com/xrM5Jeda

======
claudius
‘Oh, thanks for the bibles, could we possibly get some funding for shipping,
too?’

------
bombita
Kidnapping usually is a common result of the 419 scammers.

